# working hours vs rest/meal breaks



## slavek (Feb 4, 2014)

Dear all,

Please can someone tell me (from your own practise/experience) how many hours per week used to work software developer/project manager? I know that maximum it can be 38 hours per week.

And now another question: is rest break counted within their 38 hours?

In the UK I'm working 35 hours + 5 hours lunch break which means I'm at work for 40 hours per week.

Many thanks in advance
S.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

slavek said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please can someone tell me (from your own practise/experience) how many hours per week used to work software developer/project manager? I know that maximum it can be 38 hours per week.
> 
> ...


Normal working hours are agreed upon between the employer and the employee.
Morning and afternoon tea are included in working hours, but lunch is not.


----------



## slavek (Feb 4, 2014)

Normally you are right. My problem is that my company that will sponsor me on 457 is German so I have to advise/suggest them that there is a difference between Germany and Australia. Is it fair to say that 35+2.5 for lunch is a kind of standard?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

slavek said:


> Normally you are right. My problem is that my company that will sponsor me on 457 is German so I have to advise/suggest them that there is a difference between Germany and Australia. Is it fair to say that 35+2.5 for lunch is a kind of standard?


35 hours is a bit short, I work for the Qld. Government and we work 7 hours and 15 minutes a day making it 36 hours and 15 minutes a week.( 30 minute lunch break not included)
Most others workers work 38 hour weeks.
But try them on 35 hrs you never know your luck!


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

38 Hours is pretty much the normal as mentioned above there is a difference between government and private enterprise. Each companies has their own rules / belief to what you are entitled too, there are several government web support pages you can read, which the companies should base their working conditions on: such as Awards - Fair Work Ombudsman each state may differ in awards too.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

38-40 hrs (lunch not included) is pretty much standard for private. I work in government and ours is 36.75 per week.


----------



## slavek (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for all your answers. They are most appreciated.


----------



## slavek (Feb 4, 2014)

What about the holidays? They said 4 weeks (pro data) is that means 28 days? Does it include public holidays?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

slavek said:


> What about the holidays? They said 4 weeks (pro data) is that means 28 days? Does it include public holidays?


4 weeks leave means 4 working weeks or 20 working days.
Public holidays are not included, and should one occur during your leave you are credited for that day.


----------



## slavek (Feb 4, 2014)

I do understand that 4 weeks leave is a minimum?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

4 weeks is what majority of Australian employees get that work full time. There are a few exemptions to this ie. Teachers, those working in rural areas.


----------



## slavek (Feb 4, 2014)

But do the employers give more? Some of the employers?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Very few do.


----------



## slavek (Feb 4, 2014)

I've managed to get 24 days off which I do believe is a huge success. How many Bank holidays you've got over there in Queensland?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

We do not have any bank holidays. We have public holidays. We have 10 (I think) a year.

I get 23 days off a year  more if I purchase additional holidays


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

slavek said:


> I've managed to get 24 days off which I do believe is a huge success. How many Bank holidays you've got over there in Queensland?


Hi
Here is a link to the holidays for this year
http://www.justice.qld.gov.au/fair-and-safe-work/industrial-relations/public-holidays/dates


----------



## slavek (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow 11 days!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Will be 1 less this year because Anzac day is on Saturday.


----------

